
Declare climate emergency worldwide, now - paraschopra
https://climateemergencynow.com/
======
whenchamenia
And if we did 'Declare an Emergency", how would that further your aims? Did we
not just ridicule delcaring emergencies for things and not actually addressing
them? This movement seems to mean well, but comes off increasingly alarmist
over compassionate.

